# ipaglandakang



## MickyS

What does this word mean?   I can't find it anywhere and am not certain of the root.

Thanks...  Micky


----------



## DotterKat

It means to* flagrantly or conspicuously display something*, *someone, a behavior, etc. (the matter in question usually being unfavorable).

*Example:

Sa kanyang pananamit, ipinaglandakan ni Imelda ang kanyang kayamanan sa mga mahihirap.

By her manner of dressing, Imelda ostentatiously displayed her wealth to the masses.

Ipinaglandakan nila sa buong mundo ang kanilang pagibig sa isa't isa.

They (flagrantly / conspicuously) displayed to the whole world their love for each other.
(Let's say by engaging in what some would describe as too much PDA - public display of affection.)


----------



## apsicle

MickyS said:


> What does this word mean? I can't find it anywhere and am not certain of the root.
> 
> Thanks... Micky


 
I think the word should be  "*ipinangalandakan"  *


----------



## apsicle

DotterKat said:


> It means to* flagrantly or conspicuously display something*, *someone, a behavior, etc. (the matter in question usually being unfavorable).*
> 
> 
> *ipinangalandakan* -_ past tense_
> 
> *ipinapangalandakan -* _present tense_
> 
> *ipangalandakan* - _future tense_


----------



## confusednikki=)

I agree with apsicle.


----------



## mataripis

Ipangalandakan means  " say or put suggestion above others" . 1.) Present tense = mangalandakan/nangalandakan    2.) past tense= pinangalandakan       3.) future tense= ipangangalandakan


----------

